# Help with a french menu



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok so i need a couple of french dishes to create a menu for french class. Any ideas. i also needa bring in two of those dishes


----------



## Weeks (Oct 19, 2004)

I suppose a foie gras and black truffle terrine is out of the question? 

Poached eggs, scalloped potatoes, Duck a l'Orange, Peaches Melba

You could try doing a beef consomme if you're feeling VERY adventurous.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 19, 2004)

How about getting a circle of Brie and wrapping it in puff pastry (available in the freezer, brush with egg wash and serve with crusty bread, or an old favorite French Onion Soup.  Good luck, let us know what you decide.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 19, 2004)

You have to bring two?  (Smart teacher...)

How about...

Salad Nicoise or Brie en Croute w/ a Raspberry Coulis for starters

Entree:
Crepes Poulet (chicken & mushroom filling) w/ a bechamel sauce

For dessert:  
Creme Brulee


----------

